# iBall Launches USB Pen Flash Drive



## arunks (Nov 7, 2006)

i have purchased a iball pen drive recently but unfortunately i have lost the cd got with it..
so if anyone have the same pen drive then plz provide me with format utility that comes in pen drive itself and also in its cd..

actually i have locked my pen drive after partiitioning it with that utility and now i need it to haave the default setting..

So if anybdy knows or does have then plz reply fast

this is pen drive that i have
*www.cyberindian.net/2006/07/11/iball-launches-usb-pen-flash-drive/#more-203


----------



## rakeshishere (Nov 7, 2006)

Iball had launched it way back and u i saw ur title and i thought u r announcing it 
Herez the stuff which u want--It includes the Manual,Format utility and win98 driver..I have uploaded it for you
*rapidshare.com/files/2353412/USB-IBall.rar.html


----------



## arunks (Nov 7, 2006)

i have downloaded already from iball site..thank u for ur quick support rakeshishere

now i have a problem that when i run format.exe from pendrive it says no usb/pen drve atached..
why is so and what could be the remedy for this


----------



## rakeshishere (Nov 7, 2006)

desmataks said:
			
		

> i have downloaded already from iball site..thank u for ur quick support rakeshishere
> 
> now i have a problem that when i run format.exe from pendrive it says no usb/pen drve atached..
> why is so and what could be the remedy for this



connect ur pendrive and then Run Format.exe


----------



## arunks (Nov 7, 2006)

it is connected
__________
i placed format.exe in pendrive itslef then i ran it from there

i have also tried by placing format.exe on desktop then running but all in vain

as unsuccessful result
so tell me what shud i do
__________
when i run format.exe given by u rakeshishere then it displays pen drive size only 499MB and when i start formattting it hangs..

also i partitioned 15 MB public area and 984MB private area before with a password..

now another problem is that password is not there in lock.exe and only 15MB is accessible..

so plz plz plz guide me how can i get my 984MB back..


----------



## the.kaushik (Nov 12, 2006)

if u re using no need of software only,


----------

